# average mileage



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

anyone know if there is an average mileage for motorhomes, looking on various sites, dealers and private ads, i find that the mileage on vans of 2/3 years old seem to be very low.

we have done14000 miles in 21 months, if it had been a car i would have thought just less than average, but going off the adverts (for sale) seem to be way over the top.

we are using it, and getting the pleasure from it,but just interested to know if there is a scale that the dealers use for valuation.


tomnjune


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

When we bought ours it was 2 and half and had done 6k miles now its just gone 4 and we have done 14k in it - I truly believe a van is for using as they are commercial vehicles.

Our hymer had done 38k and was purring like a kitten and good drive think would run forever.

I would never take any notice of higher mileage just the state of the interior.

Greenie


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Bought ours when it was 2yrs old. 2,500 on the clock then but 30,000 now, so nearly run in.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Ours is just over one year old,done 6500 miles

Les


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ours is five years old in october. 16k miles at present

Dave p


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ours is nine years old and had just 18000 miles  when we bought her 

Now 20000 after just 4 months


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think ours will ever be classed as low mileage, now 6 years old and 56500 on the clock.
We never bought it to sit on the drive, far too expensive for that.

RD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mileage*

The last one we bought was 8,000 miles 3 years old.
Sold it 3 1/2 years later after doing 36,000 miles in it (44,000 now on clock) for £1,000 less than I paid for it and that was as a trade-in.

This one had 17,000 miles on clock, 17 moths old and in 6 months we had racked up 10,000 miles, making it 27,000 miles. I have been offered more than I paid a further 6 months on.

I did not buy it for as someone else said, to sit on the drive.

If you look towards France as a comparison, there used motorhomes seem to be much higher mileage (well Kilometrage) than those in the UK.

As long as you are not trying to sell a common/popular model motorhome with vast mileage for the age, for silly money when there are many others on the market with much lower numbers on the clock, sure you will be fine.

TM


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

i;ve had another poor year for usage, only done 6k since october, but things are starting to look up and with a little one on the way we are hoping to do a few more that that next year. 

our previous motohorme came to us with 30k on it at 12years old and left just over a year later with 45k  these are for using not looking at!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Our MH is four years old and had 7500 on the clock when we bought her in April. We are her third owners. Already done 2000 and we've hardly been anywhere yet. Got lots of trips booked up until the beginning of October, then we will go off for a few days if the weather is ok. However, next year when we hope to retire, we plan to be putting a fair few miles on her.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,

My adria twin was new jan 2009 and it has now done 1800 miles I expect it to do 2200 by year end .



norm


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi .
Renault Master 150. 2.5,PVC. 13000 miles in just under a year,we only parted with it because conversion was poor,had that part have been as good as the Renault bit,we would still have it. We like to see places,i get my "Tipper" head on,and Jennifer has 200 mile range kidneys lol.
Gearjammer.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We had 4 caravans... 2,000 miles per year if lucky!


1st motorhome, had it for 6 years, did 40,000 miles...

2nd motorhome, in 2 years 8 months, did 23,000 miles...

3rd and current, in 2 years 8 months, only done 16,500 miles...


As previously stated, motorhomes are not garden ornaments!! They must be used as often as possible... 8)


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

14k miles from new in 21 months. Hardly used for 3 months earlier this year  after Jane's foot operations.


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

Collected our first motorhome (new) in January. Currently hovering just below 3,000 miles but away this weekend and then off to Spain in a fortnight so in a month or so's time it'll be getting on for double that.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Ours is almost 3 weeks old and already done 600 miles ( going back to the dealer twice didn't help (80 mile round trip x 2)

Remember some people drive their MH to a spot and dont move it for 2 weeks so in some instances mileage will be low, in other cases like you and me, the M H is there to be used so use it my friend.
If like our M H its diesel mileage doesn't matter, the more miles the better for running in purposes.

ENJOY !!!!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

My CI was 3 1/2 years old when I bought it, 6500miles.

We have had it 8 months now and it is round passed 10,000 miles.

The engine is running a lot nicer now. A nice long run to Paris from Goole. I don't think it had been abroad before us getting it.

Lack of use seems such a shame for a MH.

I have a few things on over the next 3 or 4 weekends so cannot get away and I have been apologising to Freddie jnr that he won't be moving far - well except for a trip to the dealer for his new window.

Ben


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

22,000 miles in two and a half years


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

At our last service in May the garage commented ,"ah, you're the one with the high mileage motorhome."
Actually its just over 3 years old and done 17000 miles.
The guy in the garage then went on to explain that some motorhomes that he services only put on 10-20 miles from one year to the next.

Our previous motorhome was 6 years old, we bought it with 13000 miles on the clock. Checking the service and MOT's we found that during the previous year it had only done 25 miles which was distance from the previous owner's home to the dealer's forecourt.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Our Compass is 15 months old and has done 7000 miles with another trip to France due in August/September and it hasnt missed a beat.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

We travel to southern France at least 3 times a year so that amounts to 6,000 Miles p.a.

TM


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We do more in our Flair than in the car - averaging around 14K per year, mainly in Europe.


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Our old girl is on 91K miles which is about 3800 miles per year over her 24 years  

The car has done 205K miles over 4 years 50k+ per year 8O 


Charlie


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

10 years old now, and with only 15k on the clock.

Still running it in!

Mark


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Jan 2005 New. Bought in June 2006 at 16K now just done 40002 miles at service yesterday :lol: 

Probably now doing about 8-9K a year and growing. Wish we could do more but for now work gets in the way :roll:


----------

